# snort failed to start [SOLVED]

## abrand15

emerge snort with the following and it completed without errors:

```

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 python3_3" USE="high-availability sourcefire large-pcap-64bit inline-init-failopen linux-smp-stats file-inspect" emerge -v snort tcpdump

```

Trying to start snort resulted in the following:

```

firewall ~ # /etc/init.d/snort start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Starting snort ...                                                                                                                                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: snort failed to start

firewall ~ #

```

I read a post that said to change 'ipvar' in snort.conf to 'var'  The issue remained.  Changed it back.

I noticed the default interface name in /etc/conf.d/snort was incorrect so I corrected that.  Still the issue remained.

I tried starting snort like this and noticed an error:

```

firewall ~ # /usr/bin/snort -c /etc/snort/snort.conf

Running in IDS mode

        --== Initializing Snort ==--

Initializing Output Plugins!

Initializing Preprocessors!

Initializing Plug-ins!

Parsing Rules file "/etc/snort/snort.conf"

PortVar 'HTTP_PORTS' defined :  [ 80:81 311 383 591 593 901 1220 1414 1741 1830 2301 2381 2809 3037 3128 3702 4343 4848 5250 6988 7000:7001 7144:7145 7510 7777 7779 8000 8008 8014 8028 8080 8085 8088 8090 8118 8123 8180:8181 8243 8280 8300 8800 8888 8899 9000 9060 9080 9090:9091 9443 9999 11371 34443:34444 41080 50002 55555 ]

PortVar 'SHELLCODE_PORTS' defined :  [ 0:79 81:65535 ]

PortVar 'ORACLE_PORTS' defined :  [ 1024:65535 ]

PortVar 'SSH_PORTS' defined :  [ 22 ]

PortVar 'FTP_PORTS' defined :  [ 21 2100 3535 ]

PortVar 'SIP_PORTS' defined :  [ 5060:5061 5600 ]

PortVar 'FILE_DATA_PORTS' defined :  [ 80:81 110 143 311 383 591 593 901 1220 1414 1741 1830 2301 2381 2809 3037 3128 3702 4343 4848 5250 6988 7000:7001 7144:7145 7510 7777 7779 8000 8008 8014 8028 8080 8085 8088 8090 8118 8123 8180:8181 8243 8280 8300 8800 8888 8899 9000 9060 9080 9090:9091 9443 9999 11371 34443:34444 41080 50002 55555 ]

PortVar 'GTP_PORTS' defined :  [ 2123 2152 3386 ]

Detection:

   Search-Method = AC-Full-Q

    Split Any/Any group = enabled

    Search-Method-Optimizations = enabled

    Maximum pattern length = 20

ERROR: /etc/snort/snort.conf(247) Could not stat dynamic module path "/usr/local/lib/snort_dynamicpreprocessor/": No such file or directory.

Fatal Error, Quitting..

firewall ~ #

```

I cannot find anything on this error.

Any ideas?

----------

## abrand15

The default snort.conf contained about 10 errors.  Once commented out, snort started right up.

----------

